# Lakers Fan Roll Call



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hello Laker fans, please tell us more about yourself! How old are you? Where you from? Favorite Player? Fan of Lakers since? and so on..

Name: Jeremy
Age: 18
From: Lincoln, IL
Favorite Laker Player(s): 
*Brian Cook* - Hmm.. I wonder why. I've known him since he was a Lincoln Railsplitter here in Lincoln, IL. I'm from his hometown and I've followed him ever since high school. 










I'll answer more stuff later :grinning:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

diddnt see u as a Jeremy


Name: Cris
Age: 14 and a freshman at Dos Pueblos High
Death To San Marcos Sorry X
From: Santa Barbara, CA
Fav Player: M.Carter 
Fan since i was born


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Name: PauloCatarino
Age: 31
From: Braga, Portugal

Favorite Laker Player(s):
All-Time: Magic Johnson and Jerry West a close second; 
Current: The Big Toe;

Laker fan since:
The LA-Celtics Finals in 1987 (Take that, Larry Bird!)

Favourite Laker moment:
High-fiving the recently-retired Magic Johnson in Porto, Portugal;

Favourite BBNet´s poster: 
Minstrel;

Most Hated BBNet´s poster:
Minstrel;

Favourite Laker poster:
Too many to mention;

Occupation:
Teacher

Do i think we will win it all this year?
Hell yeah!

Music:
Blues, Jazz, Rock and Roll

Actor/Actress:
All-Time: Jack Lemmon
Current: John Cusack 

Spare time: (Almost none).
Snooker and BBNet. 

Most hated team:
Celtics and Spurs

Most hated player:
All-Time: Larry Bird;
Current: Tim Duncan (for obvious reasons!)

Favourite song:
"My way", with Frank Sinatra;

Favourite movie:
Casablanca;

Favourite book:
The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lakers Fan Roll Call*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Name: PauloCatarino
> Age: 31
> From: Braga, Portugal
> ...




a lot of info i see


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ron.

Laker fan since 1967.

BasketballBoards.net Site Founder.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

its an airplane

no :no: its a bird


no its just ron :no::sour:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Name: Benjamin
Age: 16 (turning 17 in less than a week )
From: Singapore (currently living in Hong Kong)
Favourite Laker: Kobe
Favourite BBB.Net boards: Lakers', Sonics', Kicks' and EBB


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Name: Ian
Age: 18
From: Scotland originally but I live near L.A. now.
Favorite Laker Player(s): Shaq


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Name: Pinball  
Age: 22
From: NJ
Favorite current Laker: Kobe
Favorite old school Laker: West
Favorite all-time Laker: Cooper
Been a fan since: I emerged from my mother's womb


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fav current- Kobe

Fav all time- Magic Johnson

Fav. role player- Ron Harper

19, born in LA, currently in MA, will be in NYC this summer

2nd fav team- Grizz- since West went there, otherwise, probably the Suns


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Name: Sherry
From: T.dot
Favorite Laker Player(s): Kobe


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Name: Robbie
Age: somewhere between 1 and 100
From: "It's Christmas Once Again in Santa Barbara"

Favorite Laker Player(s):
Kobe Bryant (I love Shaq, but he's getting to be a big-time liability)

Laker fan since:
I can remember

Favorite recent Laker moment:
Horry 3 to win Game 6 of 2002 WC Finals

Favorite Laker poster:
Cris, BrianCook34, Ron (in the good ole' days)

Most hated team:
Kings

Most hated player:
Vlade Divac, because of all the flopping


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Name: July, August, September, October, November

Age: 22

From: Los Angeles, California

Currently: Los Angeles (about 6 miles from Staples Center)

Occupation: Student

Favorite Laker: Kobe

Favorite all-time Laker: Kobe

Least favorite Laker: Rick Fox

Least favorite Laker of all time: Mark Madsen

Been a fan since: I was 5.

Favorite non-Laker player: Kevin Garnett

Favorite Laker poster(s): I can't stand nunna y'all...

Most hated team: Sacto

Most hated player: Walter "Ray" Allen


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> It's Christmas Once Again in Santa Barbara"



i hate that song:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Laker Hater Roll Call*

Bryan

Age:16

Favorite Team:Kings

Most Hated Team:Lakers

Most Hated Players: D Fisher, Horry, Rick Fox, because of all the flopping

Favorite King Moment: Doug Christie beating the crap out of Rick Fox

Least Favorite Laker: Fisher because of all the flopping

Most Favorite Laker: N/A

Been a hater since '00

Favorite Player: C Webb

Favorite Laker Poster: Sean, because hes sensible most of the time...

Most hated player of all time: Fisher, because of all the flopping


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Bryan
> 
> Age:16
> ...


It was just a matter of time wasn't it?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow a secret Laker fan?  

Get outta here Sac, this is a Lakers fan only thread.. Sorry


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Most Hated Team:Lakers


isnt this thread the
Lakers Fan Roll Call


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Read the post subject...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Name: Gary

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Occupation Location: The start of every Laker parade, City of Los Angeles City Hall 

Favorite Current (and past) Lakers: Shaq, Kobe, Medvedenko, Mike Penberthy, Mark Madsen. 

Favorite Old School Lakers: Magic, James Worthy, Jaamal Wilkes, Norm Nixon, Michael Cooper, Kareem. 

Been a fan since the "80's" Showtime Era (from what i can remember).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Read the post subject...


glad to see you got something right


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Laker Fan Since 1980

Honestly, the first basketball game that I can remember watching was the '79 NCAA Championship. For some reason, I liked the tall guy who made all the passes. Next thing I know, he gets drafted by the local team, and has an amazing game in the NBA Finals.

Favorite Laker - Who else but Magic Johnson? Also Big Game James, Grandpa (my parents name for Kareem), Norm, Coop, McAdoo, Mychal Thompson, and the crazy white guy, Kurt Rambis.

Favorite obscure Laker - Clay Johnson, a CBAer who signed several 10-day contracts in the mid 80's. Didn't do too much, but threw down several monster dunks during scrub time. 

Favorite team - '86-'87

Favorite Laker moment - Magic's skyhook to help win the championship.

Current Location - Honolulu, HI (Lakers training camp)


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

Name: Jay

Age: 33

Location: San Fernado Valley

Laker Fan: Since the *80's

All Time Fav: Magic

Current Fav: Kobe

Fav Laker Team: 80's Showtime


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Name: JG
Age: 19
From: São Paulo, Brazil
All Time Fav: Magic
Current Fav: Shaq


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Name: Dustin
Age: 21
From: Torrance, CA

Favorite Laker Player(s):
All-Time: Magic Johnson 
Current: Kobe Bryant

Laker fan since:
1988, one of my earliest memories

Favourite Laker moment:
Kobe to Shaq alley oop in 2000 WCF

Occupation:
Student at Long Beach State

Do i think we will win it all this year?
If we're healthy

Music:
Punk, Metal, Rap, Acoustic

Actor/Actress:
All-Time: Robert DeNiro
Current: Edward Norton

Spare time: Surfing

Most hated team:
Kings

Most hated player:
All-Time: Dennis Rodman
Current: Tim Duncan 

Favourite song:
too many to mention

Favourite movie:
Memento

Favourite book:
1984 by Orwell


edit: updated my age


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bump, more Laker fans fill out the survey.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Name: Dusty

Age: 18

From: Conway, Arkansas

Currently: Vilonia, Arkansas

Occupation: Student/H.S. football broadcaster/H.S. football columnist

Favorite Laker: Kobe

Favorite all-time Laker: Kobe

Least favorite Laker: Slava Medvedenko

Least favorite Laker of all time: Slava Medvedenko

Been a fan since: Jordan left the Bulls the first time (Cut me some slack, I was very young).

Favorite non-Laker player: Kevin Garnett/Lebron James
Favorite non-Laker of all time : Michael Jordan

Favorite Laker poster(s): Damian (very informative)

Most hated team: Sacramento/San Antonio

Most hated player: Antoine Walker/Mike Bibby


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

City_Dawg

Age:19

Location: Gardena, Los Angeles

Fan since: 96

Fav player: James Worthy ( gotta love the "Statue of liberty dunk" and diving outta bounds)

least fav player: John Salley( that bench warming turncoat!!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: )

least fav team: Sac town( they done!...too...)

Other stuff: Art student, Anime nerd

I wanna go to a game! somebody take me with them!!!!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Name: Mike

From: BAY AREA

Occupation: Student

Fav teams: Lakers, SF Giants, and 49ers.

Fav Player: Kobe, Odom, and Barry Bonds

Least fav team: Sactown 

Least fav player: Bibby(thx for killing us with your shots)

Fav moments: Yao getting dunk on by kb (sorry Yao)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Name: Dunta Tyree (aka Tyreezy)
Age: 16
Location:Houston, TX (from ATLANTA)
High School: Lamar

Favorite Lakers: Kobe/Slava/Lamar Odom
Favorite Lakers of all time: Shaq/Dennis Rodman

Most hated team: Sacramento
Most hated player: Christie. I hate that mother****er. hes a mark-*** buster lol.

-#21


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Gonzales
Age:22
San Diego
Fav Players now?- Kobe, Lamar, Butler.
Fav Lakers ever?- Shaq, Fish, Kobe
Most Hated Team- It varies year by year, but usually Excremento.
Hated Player? Ricky Davis, Christie, Isiah Thomas


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Name: Robbie
> Age: somewhere between 1 and 100
> From: "It's Christmas Once Again in Santa Barbara"
> ...


Who Would Have Thought???


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Name: Dan

Location: Flint, Michigan

Age: 17

Birthday: 12/30/86

Favorite Laker: Kobe

Favorite All-time Laker: Kobe

Least Favorite Laker: none

Least Favorite All-time Laker: Elden Campbell

Been Laker fan since:1996

Least Favorite players: Mike Bibby

Least Favorite Team: Sacramento

Other Favorite players: LeBron, Ben Wallace, D-Wade, JYD, Nene

Other Favorite teams: Detroit, Cleveland, Miami

Best Laker Moments: Horry 3 (you know the one), D-Fish (0.4 seconds), Kobe's ally-oop to Shaq vs. Portland

Worst Laker moments: Me betting a lot of money on the '04 Finals.

Favorite Laker dunks: Kobe Bryant on Ben Wallace vs. Washington, Kobe on Todd MacCullough vs. Philly (NBA Finals).

Favorite Music: R&B, Hip Hop

Favorite Artists: Nas, Nelly, R. Kelly, Black Eyed Peas, Mase


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ramo

17

laker fan since, ehhh, 4th grade??

fave player of all time: Nick "the quick"


----------

